# Water pump in 21RS



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

How does once access the water pump in a 21RS. Is it through the outside access or do you remove the couch? If so how? I ask since I am thinking of putting in a preasure equalizer, space allowing.

Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ed,

You should be able to lift up the couch seat just like you would if you are going to turn it into a bed. Should stay about halfway up so you can access the pump from there. There's a fair amount of space under there. I moved the partition over in mine to make the outside storage bin larger.

What would a pressure equalizer do?

Mike


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

The pump would not run every time you turn on a faucet or flush the toilet, nor would the preasure pulse as the pump works.

This would be nice with kids late at night - the pump is not quiet.

Apparently these devices are available cheap in some areas. They are often used in well systems.

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've seen them listed at CAMPING WORLD as "accumulator tanks".
They look pretty simple, and affordable. I often wondered if they would be something to add on.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

If you are in Floridia, comments on the net, tell me they are about $30. They are required on hot water systems by the state.

If you want to spend money there are better, quieter, pumps available too.

Try reading at: http://www.phrannie.org/boondock.html

This is the _best_ all round rv site I have found.

Ed


----------



## AZarcher (Nov 15, 2008)

I have made quite a few revisions/improvements to my 07 21RS, including rebuilding the storage under the couch and moving the pump to do it. I would like to know where to find a "better and quieter pump".

One thing I did was build new drawers for the RV. I used the same drawer front but made the drawers 22 or 24 inches deep. The top drawer in the kitchen was a tip out tray. I built a 22" drawer, installed runners and now have a top silverware/knife drawer. Check the space over the hot water heater and converter. The only place I have not made the change. I plan to put in 24" drawers there, but first make sure the runners won't interfere with access to machinery. If so, I could always pull runners by removing a few screws.

Again, Question is: does anybody have a recommendation for a better, quieter pump for the 21RS?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW this is an old thread.

There are lots of threads on making the pumps quieter and many work very well and make buying a new pump a really low priority.

Remount the pump to reduce stress in the piping and change the inlet and outlet hoses with a coil of soft hose. This absorbs much of the pulsations. Insulate the base of the pump. Insualte the compartment. All of this can be done for less then $20 and save you the $200 a quiet variable speed pump would cost.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

AZarcher said:


> I have made quite a few revisions/improvements to my 07 21RS, including rebuilding the storage under the couch and moving the pump to do it. I would like to know where to find a "better and quieter pump".
> 
> One thing I did was build new drawers for the RV. I used the same drawer front but made the drawers 22 or 24 inches deep. The top drawer in the kitchen was a tip out tray. I built a 22" drawer, installed runners and now have a top silverware/knife drawer. Check the space over the hot water heater and converter. The only place I have not made the change. I plan to put in 24" drawers there, but first make sure the runners won't interfere with access to machinery. If so, I could always pull runners by removing a few screws.
> 
> Again, Question is: does anybody have a recommendation for a better, quieter pump for the 21RS?


I don't have a specific pump recommendation because I'm not sure spending the money will solve the noise concerns. As a first step I would isolate the pump vibrations as they are the major cause of the noise. The water system plumbing transfers the vibration and the noise throughout the rig. A small isolation pad (computer mouse pad) under the pump, and flexible loops on the inlet and outlet to the pump will help to isolate the pump vibration quite a bit. Be sure that the outlet distribution hoses are not in contact with the wall or floor as this will amplify the noise. Some have gone so far as to line the storage area around the pump with foam sheeting. Good luck.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On my 2008 21RS, the easiest way to access the pump is to remove the front panel on the couch. There are (5) fabric covered buttons that pull off to reveal screws. Remove the screws and the entire panel comes off. It's the only way I can get access to the pump to winterize.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes you can get to it by lifting the couch be happier if you install a better quality pump! I moved my pump to sit on top of fender well and increased the storage under the seat


----------

